# New Clydesdale



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

Like the title says, I’m looking to get into the MTB community. I’m 6’4” and sub 300lbs, and just don’t know which direction would best be suited for me. I had started out looking at hardtails, but was told that a full sus might suit my weight better. I’m torn with this because I’m concerned that a stock rear shock might not have the adjustability that I need based on my weight. Thanks for any/all feedback.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

xXHeloMechXx said:


> Like the title says, I'm looking to get into the MTB community. I'm 6'4" and sub 300lbs, and just don't know which direction would best be suited for me. I had started out looking at hardtails, but was told that a full sus might suit my weight better. I'm torn with this because I'm concerned that a stock rear shock might not have the adjustability that I need based on my weight. Thanks for any/all feedback.


If you're close to 300lbs 'most' air cans won't allow you to put in enough psi to get correct sag and ride qualities.

A coil rear shock could be the way to go i.e. you can get 700-750lb springs.

I'm +250lbs in my riding gear and prefer coil over air out back [FYI - I run 650lb spring(s)]

Good luck with the search 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OP, Im big like you. My two favorite bikes are a Surly Krampus with a Rockshox Yari and a fat bike with 4.8 inch tires on 80mm rims.


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

targnik said:


> If you're close to 300lbs 'most' air cans won't allow you to put in enough psi to get correct sag and ride qualities.
> 
> A coil rear shock could be the way to go i.e. you can get 700-750lb springs.
> 
> ...


So forgive my newbie question, but are the springs pretty standard, and/or interchangeable, or are they specific to each shock model? Also, being rather large, does the same apply to forks too, or are we good for air in the front?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

NYrr496 said:


> OP, Im big like you. My two favorite bikes are a Surly Krampus with a Rockshox Yari and a fat bike with 4.8 inch tires on 80mm rims.


I've definitely had my eye on Plus size tires, but I don't know how I feel about a fat bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

xXHeloMechXx said:


> I've definitely had my eye on Plus size tires, but I don't know how I feel about a fat bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ride one. Then youll know.

You could get a fat bike and a set of 29+ wheels and have two bikes in one.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

What you want will have a lot to do with you (any issues where a squishy rear would be of benefit) and where you'll be riding. If you're new then IMO a hardtail will be a better starter. You'll likely not be charging down any trails just yet that will really require a full suspension bike. HT bikes are extremely capable machines that will tackle serious trails, it's just that a FS can do it better in certain circumstances. You'll get way more bang for your buck with a HT too. I'd be aiming at one of the trail hardtails with slacker head angles and capable of wider tyres. They'll last you longer than an XC style bike.

BUT if you have a lot of more serious trail choices that you are able to ride often a FS may in fact be a better choice if you progress your skills quickly.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

HT is far easier to get going for you at your weight. I'm 250lbs and just got a custom tuned rear coil shock as I am sick of compromising with air shocks. It rides superbly but even I have a 650lb spring on there.

I'd recommend a HT bike to get you in to the sport. Fat bikes are raved about by a few. It's unsprung suspension in effect, so there's some bouncing around. The tires are more draggy if you're on asphalt as well.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a buddy who's 6'6" and weighs 330lb when he's "skinny". 350lb is more of his walking around weight. Anyway, he's been on a SantaCruz Tallboy 3 since 2012/2013 without any issues. 

Dual suspension for big guys is out there, you just got to look and sometimes pay a little more. XXL sized frames are hard to find. At 6'4", I think you're right on the line between an XL and XXL frame size. Be sure to test ride from a competent LBS that will check your fit. 

For those interested, he been using an air shock on the TB3 without issue.


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

bingemtbr said:


> I have a buddy who's 6'6" and weighs 330lb when he's "skinny". 350lb is more of his walking around weight. Anyway, he's been on a SantaCruz Tallboy 3 since 2012/2013 without any issues.
> 
> Dual suspension for big guys is out there, you just got to look and sometimes pay a little more. XXL sized frames are hard to find. At 6'4", I think you're right on the line between an XL and XXL frame size. Be sure to test ride from a competent LBS that will check your fit.
> 
> For those interested, he been using an air shock on the TB3 without issue.


I wish I could actually try out something at a LBS, but the only one in town is a specialized dealer, and he can't even stay stocked since Covid. I have a XL Trek that fits me frame wise, but no way I can even think of taking it off the hard top.

Thanks everyone for their feedback. Gonna wait till after the holidays before I get me something, so I've got time. Just trying to do all the research I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

bingemtbr said:


> For those interested, he been using an air shock on the TB3 without issue.


I'm interested! What shock is he using?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

bingemtbr said:


> For those interested, he been using an air shock on the TB3 without issue.


I'd say he's been riding a compromise that doesn't perform too well but we all have different views.

I say that because the geometry means his weight is high and back giving a light front end when climbing, and the suspension will be dialed so high to give the right sag he's getting no small bump compliance and no plushness in the shock.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

have a look at the new giant fathom 2 29er. that bike is dead on for current trends and comes with a lower entry price. the 34mm fork w be stronger than anything else at that price point. it also has a larger air piston (than a smaller diameter fork) and should carry weight better because of it.


other bikes that caught my eye are the rsd sargeant. but this is a niche bike that does a whole lot more than just going down a paved bike trail.

id go cheap. ride and learn then decide to spend a small fortune if this becomes your passion.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

I’d recommend a plus tire bike like the Trek Stache (or others). Setup tubeless you can run low psi for a nice comfy ride. It’s a great bike which is important if you really want to fall in love with the sport....yet at a reasonable price. You can get a used one for $1000 if you look around. 

Nothing worse than seeing someone spend $3000 on a crappy full suspension bike or worse spend $5000 on a great one and never ride it.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Just get the bike of your dreams and modify what will really need it such as the rear shock and strong wheels. Back in 05' I purchased a Banshee Scream that has held up for 15 years of occasional abuse by a 350 lb rider. I had broken over 5 bikes within a few years prior to getting the Banshee. It was built by The Bike Company out in Orange county with me in mind. Very knowledgeable mechanics who modified the rear shock through push industries and a Marzocchi 888 works fork with travel lowered to 7 inches. I did spend over $5000 for it but the bike is still going strong. If you can afford a great bike just go for it.


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

So I’ve decided to go with a 27.5” + Hardtail. Is it realistic that I can get something quality for under $1k, or am I going to have to pony up more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

xXHeloMechXx said:


> So I've decided to go with a 27.5" + Hardtail. Is it realistic that I can get something quality for under $1k, or am I going to have to pony up more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


used yes. alot of people are unloading 27.5 hardtails. the older giant XTC 27.5 hardtail is excellent. there should be tons on ebay and maybe pinkbike.


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

FactoryMatt said:


> used yes. alot of people are unloading 27.5 hardtails. the older giant XTC 27.5 hardtail is excellent. there should be tons on ebay and maybe pinkbike.


The hardest thing I've found about getting a used one is that there aren't many XL sized bikes for sale used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill1974 (Jul 15, 2020)

I am in a similar weight class, 6'2" and ~280 lbs. 

I ended up going with a 2021 Fezzari Cascade Peak. I am probably around 250 psi in the rear (Fox Float DPS, Performance Series) and the front (DVO Diamond D1) is well below the max (I think i'm running 130 -140 psi), I had it higher but it was to stiff. As I get in better shape and more aggressive I can see the pressures going up if i don't loose some weight. 

The challenge is going to be finding something that fits your budget and is available. I did spend more to be able something in a reasonable time (took 6 weeks and got it early October). I chose direct to consumer, because no LBS had anything or could not give a guess as to when they might get something in. Some tried pushing what they had just to make a sale.

I choose Fezzari because there was 30 day return option. The one LBS who had anything to sell was buy without trying (other than a lap around the parking lot) and not return option. Other LBS were very helpful, but couldn't give a date when they could get anything or I could only get me on something at a cost of $5k or more. Only downside I see now is lead time from anywhere.


----------



## xXHeloMechXx (Nov 1, 2020)

Bill1974 said:


> I am in a similar weight class, 6'2" and ~280 lbs.
> 
> I ended up going with a 2021 Fezzari Cascade Peak. I am probably around 250 psi in the rear (Fox Float DPS, Performance Series) and the front (DVO Diamond D1) is well below the max (I think i'm running 130 -140 psi), I had it higher but it was to stiff. As I get in better shape and more aggressive I can see the pressures going up if i don't loose some weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the feedback! I had actually looked at Fezzari's and was thinking of getting the Wasatch Peak Comp 27.5+. I really think going the plus route is what I want. I definitely like the 30 day trial, as well as the direct to consumer option. I'm also in the same boat with no LBS that has stock, so nothing to try out at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itchiepants (Apr 11, 2019)

I second the Giant Fathom 2.


----------



## fsr29erATX (Jan 10, 2009)

xXHeloMechXx said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! I had actually looked at Fezzari's and was thinking of getting the Wasatch Peak Comp 27.5+. I really think going the plus route is what I want. I definitely like the 30 day trial, as well as the direct to consumer option. I'm also in the same boat with no LBS that has stock, so nothing to try out at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasatch peak ain't bad. Here's mine after a few upgrades. 6'4" xl I'm roughly 230 pounds currently. Mine is 29.


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

I am 6'5" and 350ish. I just started getting back on my Haro hardtail after a 2 yr break. My front suspension has adjustable shocks that came stock. I turn them off when riding on roads or paved trails and adjust them for the trail I may ride. 9f course I don't ride crazy trails or jump. (I am 51 and did all my nutso crazy fun stuff in my 20s 🤪) I have had a problem with the suspension yet. Knock on wood.

My biggest problem is my size 15 feet hitting the front tire when rolling super slow thru tight hairpins. I have learned to live with it as I ride flat shoes, no clip-ons for me.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

When you're ~300lbs there are lots of options out there if you know what ur looking for. It's all about leverage ratios and what types of air pressures the rear shocks run at. Search for suspension designs that run as close to body weight as possible...no more than 25psi over BW. I've had tons of full sus bikes as you can see in my profile and all worked great with zero compromise. I have found longer travel bikes tend to run on lower pressure as their shocks tend to have longer strokes. I ride in Norcal so 1k-3k ft of climbing every ride, and all the rocks and roots you desire, only caveat is none of the bikes were cheap. From a damper perspective...The basic shock/fork dampers were a no go. (3 position w/ low speed dial at a minimum like Fox Fit4 or RS RCT3, but prefer Grip2/RC2(ultimate). The single compression dial dampers either had too much dive or too firm and no small bump. Build spec for brakes I prefer XT 4 piston all the power a big guy needs yet modulate just fine for a clyde... SLX 4 piston at a minimum. Drivetrain Shimano/Sram is fine....GX for Sram, SLX/XT for shimano. I prefer the stiffness of carbon wheels 30-35mm id (currently Santa Cruz Reserve 30's on 2 bikes and WeAreOnes Converts coming for the 3rd), I never feel flex in them...and at 300lbs...everything has more "compliance" for us than a 175lb guy. Tires 2.6" Maxxis tires are my preference...2.6" widths have given me the best traction I have ever found in all my years of riding. If u find something that ur interested in and want a 2nd opinion, feel free to pm me. Currently running them w/ Coils but also swap bewteen Fox Factory DPX2's on my 3 current bikes when i'm doing big climbing days or just feel like switching it up...Air shocks saves several pounds over coil as i run 650-700lb springs. Good luck in ur search.


----------

